# FreeBSD Current WiFi and Audio problem



## manmath (Aug 23, 2022)

I installed FreeBSD however I'm facing 3 problems related to hardware:

WiFI is not working at all
Front panel audio not working. Only rear audio (connected to the board) works
Booting takes long with a message: "waiting 30s for the default route interface"
Here's some info you may need to look at:

```
# ifconfig
alc0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=c3198<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
        ether 50:e5:49:48:28:08
        media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
        status: no carrier
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=680003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,LINKSTATE,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        groups: lo
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
ue0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 16:68:d4:26:05:37
        inet 192.168.42.82 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.42.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>

# usbconfig
ugen0.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.3: <Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=LOW (1.5Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
ugen1.3: <HMD Global Nokia 1> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
ugen1.4: <MediaTek 802.11 n WLAN> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (160mA)
ugen1.5: <vendor 0x046d product 0x0825> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)

# cat /boot/loader.conf
security.bsd.allow_destructive_dtrace=0
fusefs_load="YES"
if_run_load="YES"
runfw_load="YES"
if_ral_load="YES"
if_ural_load="YES"
if_rum_load="YES"
if_ral_load="YES"

# cat /etc/rc.conf
sendmail_enable="NONE"
hostname="mitu"
moused_nondefault_enable="NO"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="NO"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
sddm_enable="YES"
sound_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
ifconfig_alc0="DHCP"
ifconfig_ue0="DHCP"
webcamd_enable="YES"

# uname -a
FreeBSD mitu 14.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT #0 main-n257513-545db925c3d: Fri Aug 19 08:39:24 UTC 2022     [email]root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2022)

-CURRENT is an _unsupported_, _development_ version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## manmath (Aug 23, 2022)

SirDice said:


> -CURRENT is an _unsupported_, _development_ version.
> 
> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


I thought -CURRENT, being development version, should have better hardware support. My bad. Is there anyway to turn my system to the latest supported version? Or is there anything I can do to make it become the latest version when it's due. I mean some day it this development version will be stable I guess, for example:
Suppose I'm running Debian Testing. If I don't do anything it will forever remain Testing, but if I change the "testing" to "bookworm" in the repository source list, it will become the next Debian stable when the latter is ready and released. I was looking for something similar. Anyways, I can live with sound problem and boot delay, but would deeply appreciate if I get the WiFi working. I'm ready to put in extra effort and time if required.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2022)

manmath said:


> Is there anyway to turn my system to the latest supported version?


While you could certainly checkout a -RELEASE or -STABLE version from the source tree and build that, downgrades are never supported. There's a very high risk of completely hosing the system that way. So, just reinstall from scratch (using a -RELEASE version) is the best course of action. 



manmath said:


> Or is there anything I can do to make it become the latest version when it's due.


14.0-RELEASE is still a long way away. I don't know the exact schedule but I suspect it won't be released until some time in 2024 (around the time 12 will be EoL).



manmath said:


> but would deeply appreciate if I get the WiFi working


Wifi support is not that good to be honest. Support for the latest Intel Wifi 6 cards was fairly recently added (13.1-RELEASE has support for it). That was a big step up. Still lots of older Wifi cards ("wifi 5") around that aren't supported though. It begs the question though, what wifi card does this machine have?


----------



## manmath (Aug 23, 2022)

SirDice said:


> While you could certainly checkout a -RELEASE or -STABLE version from the source tree and build that, downgrades are never supported. There's a very high risk of completely hosing the system that way. So, just reinstall from scratch (using a -RELEASE version) is the best course of action.
> 
> 
> 14.0-RELEASE is still a long way away. I don't know the exact schedule but I suspect it won't be released until some time in 2024 (around the time 12 will be EoL).
> ...


My card is: <MediaTek 802.11 n WLAN> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (160mA)


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2022)

Yeah, that's not telling me much. MediaTek uses a bunch of different chips for their 802.11n cards. It _might_ be supported by the run(4) driver. That has support for _some_ RT chipsets.


----------



## manmath (Aug 23, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Yeah, that's not telling me much. MediaTek uses a bunch of different chips for their 802.11n cards. It _might_ be supported by the run(4) driver. That has support for _some_ RT chipsets.


Debian suggests it as "Mediatek MT7601u"


----------



## manmath (Aug 23, 2022)

I'm sorry if I'm wrong. Please have a look at the packages in CURRENT and Stable. There's not much difference. So there must be a way to switch from CURRENT to Stable. Here's distrowatch screengrab:


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2022)

manmath said:


> Debian suggests it as "Mediatek MT7601u"


Apparently that's a rebranded Ralink RT5370, which is supported by the run(4) driver: PR 247545



manmath said:


> I'm sorry if I'm wrong. Please have a look at the packages in CURRENT and Stable. There's not much difference.


3rd party software, ports/packages, have nothing to do with the version of the FreeBSD OS itself. There's only one ports tree. All versions on all architectures use the exact same ports tree, thus have the exact same 3rd party software available to them. Versions of 3rd party software are not linked to the version of the OS as is the case with most Linux distributions.


----------



## manmath (Aug 23, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Apparently that's a rebranded Ralink RT5370, which is supported by the run(4) driver: PR 247545
> 
> 
> 3rd party software, ports/packages, have nothing to do with the version of the FreeBSD OS itself. There's only one ports tree. All versions on all architectures use the exact same ports tree, thus have the exact same 3rd party software available to them. Versions of 3rd party software are not linked to the version of the OS as is the case with most Linux distributions.


Thanks a lot for the prompt reply. Deeply appreciate if you suggest me how to install and configure that "run(4)" driver.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2022)

manmath said:


> Deeply appreciate if you suggest me how to install and configure that "run(4)" driver.


`kldload run`

Handbook: 32.3. Wireless Networking


----------



## manmath (Aug 23, 2022)

Tried, it didn't work.


----------



## manmath (Aug 23, 2022)

Now another, unrelated issue cropped up that's driving my crazy. Now I can't install, update or do any admin task.

manmath@mitu:/usr/home/manmath $ sudo -s
Password:
manmath is not in the sudoers file.
This incident has been reported to the administrator.

manmath@mitu:/usr/home/manmath $ su -
su: Sorry

I don't know what happened. Please help me out. Even the "su" doesn't work. However, I can login to single user mode. Please suggest me how to fix it.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2022)

Only members of the `wheel` group can su(1) to root. And sudo(8) needs to be configured, after you install it. The default sudoers doesn't allow anyone by default.

Simple solution to both problems. Add your user to the `wheel` group. And edit sudoers and enable this line:

```
## Uncomment to allow members of group wheel to execute any command
# %wheel ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
```


----------



## manmath (Aug 24, 2022)

I gave up! How could I do that with su or sudo permission? Anyways, FreeBSD group has been very welcoming and helpful. I will check back after some time. Maybe, things for desktop will improve then.


----------



## jbo (Aug 24, 2022)

manmath said:


> I gave up!


Giving up is just a path to certain failure & defeat - don't do that 

There are some other solutions you can resort to if for whatever reason your WiFi hardware truly doesn't work on your FreeBSD machine. A fairly common one is to run a very slim Linux based OS in a bhyve VM (FreeBSD's native hypervisor). Then pass the WiFi card to that VM and use the existing Linux driver(s).
There is a port which does just that pretty much out-of-the-box: net/wifibox.

As already mentioned, running -CURRENT is not really recommended unless you know exactly what you're doing.
A lot of us are running -STABLE on their desktop machines. I made very good experiences with that so far. That gives you the "latest stuff" while still providing you with a reasonably stable system (I didn't run into any issues so far).


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2022)

manmath said:


> How could I do that with su or sudo permission?


You login as root, then `pw groupmod wheel -m <user>`. Now your user is a member of the `wheel` group and can use su(1). Second step (still logged in as root), run visudo(8) and modify the sudoers file.

I normally do this during the installation. You are asked if you want to create a new user account. That will ask you if the user needs to be added to any additional groups, enter `wheel` here.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 24, 2022)

manmath said:


> Maybe, things for desktop will improve then.


`su` and `sudo` have nothing to do with the desktop.


----------



## manmath (Aug 25, 2022)

I reinstalled FreeBSD stable. Everything worked except for that Mediatek WiFi card. Well, I will check back later. Members please update me if you can regarding support of this wifi card. Thanks all.


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 25, 2022)

manmath said:


> ugen1.4: <MediaTek 802.11 n WLAN> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (160mA)


Please execute `usbconfig ugen1.4 dump_device_desc` and post output.

If "ugen1.4" has changed, adapt accordingly.



manmath said:


> I reinstalled FreeBSD stable.


Be aware, STABLE is a development branch. You may want to us a "Production" release (suggesting 13.1-RELEASE).


----------



## manmath (Aug 25, 2022)

Thanks T-Daemon. Here's a good news and a bad news.
Bad news: The motherboard stopped working.
Good news: I'll build a new system handpicking devices that are supported in FreeBSD. Please suggest me low cost devices that are available in Amazon India website.

What I already have:
1. CPU: Intel Pentium G620 (It's a sandybridge socket 1155 proc with Intel HD graphics on die)
2: Board: Gigabyte H61M-DS2 with Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 Gigabit Ethernet and Realtek HD audio
3. Storage: Kingston 240 GB SSD
4. Input devices: Logitek USB mouse and keyboard

I want recommendations for:
1. WiFi card
2. Video capture card
3. Webcam with mic


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 25, 2022)

manmath said:


> 1. WiFi card


See under 3. Supported Devices for 13.1-RELEASE, 3.4. Wireless Network Interfaces. Furthermore see supported wifi devices scrolling through wireless driver manuals: `apropos wireless`.



manmath said:


> 2. Video capture card
> 3. Webcam with mic


Can't help here, I don't use those devices.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 25, 2022)

manmath said:


> I want recommendations for:
> 1. WiFi card


Atheros is a good choice. We only support N cards. Chipsets include AR9280, AR9380, AR9580.

Here is a good example of an Atheros AR9280 in hiding: HP Wireless PCIe card WPEA-113N

HP Goldcrest PN: 502299-001








						HP 502299-001 WPEA-113N Wireless Network WIFI Card PCIe Goldcrest Tested USA!  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HP 502299-001 WPEA-113N Wireless Network WIFI Card PCIe Goldcrest Tested USA! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				











						HP 502299-001 Wireless Network WIFI Card PCIe Goldcrest WPEA-113N  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HP 502299-001 Wireless Network WIFI Card PCIe Goldcrest WPEA-113N at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Please note that some do not expose the antenna jacks to the backplate.








						HP OEM Wireless Network Card Pci-e 502299-001 Goldcrest WPEA-113N   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HP OEM Wireless Network Card Pci-e 502299-001 Goldcrest WPEA-113N  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2022)

For 13.1-RELEASE iwlwifi(4) supported cards might be good choice. Wifi 6 speeds aren't yet supported but at least the card is recognized and works. Support for the faster wifi speeds is being worked on.


```
While iwlwifi supports all	802.11 a/b/g/n/ac/ax the compatibility code
     currently only supports 802.11 a/b/g modes.  Support for 802.11 n/ac is
     to	come. 802.11ax and 6Ghz	support	are planned.
```


----------



## elgrande (Aug 25, 2022)

manmath said:


> I want recommendations for:
> 3. Webcam with mic



I have the Logitech C505 HD Webcam which works good for me on FreeBSD 13.1. It has a mic, too.


----------



## manmath (Aug 26, 2022)

Thanks all. I'll update on my success in a week after assemble and install OS.


----------



## larshenrikoern (Aug 26, 2022)

There was some mentioning of when FreeBSD 14 will be out. There is a release plan available  https://www.freebsd.org/releases/14.0R/schedule/ So probably 2023


----------



## manmath (Aug 27, 2022)

Thanks for pointing the roadmap of 14.


----------



## elgrande (Aug 27, 2022)

I know it has been emphasized in various threads for many times, but if you are just _using_ FreeBSD, in 99% of the cases there is absolutely no reason to use development versions -CURRENT and -STABLE.
Just go for a release.


----------



## manmath (Aug 28, 2022)

Good news folk! I got a cheap atheros wlan card from my local hardware shop for free. It was lying around and the owner turned out to be my classmate from 90s. FreeBSD works perfectly fine on it. I'm waiting for the capture card and webcam from Amazon. I'm running KDE Plasma on FreeBSD. Overall I'm happy how it turned out. However, here are a few observations:

Responsiveness: No complaints. It flies.
Boot time: Feels a bit slow. Boots in 20 seconds whereas on a similar built at my place Debian Testing** *boots in 5 seconds.
Disk footprint: Full KDE Plasma stack + FreeBSD takes some 10 GB, somewhat similar Debian installation takes some 6GB.
Overall experience: FreeBSD Plasma, though somewhat heavy,  feels a better cohesive whole, and as much as I go through its handbooks, seems a well organized product. Documentation is superb!
This place (FreeBSD Forum) feels home. More sensible, helpful and sane than I've so far experienced elsewhere in other opensource places online.
**Note*: My Debian Plasma desktop has a heavily modified kernel compiled from liquorix sources with "localyesconfig" option with all debugging symbols disabled. The boot partition takes only 11MB. Same with the application software. They have only the necessary dependencies. I've removed Debian recommended/suggested dependencies to the highest extent. The debian info:

```
manmath@debian:~$ neofetch
       _,met$$$$$gg.          manmath@debian
    ,g$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$P.       --------------
  ,g$$P"     """Y$$.".        OS: Debian GNU/Linux bookworm/sid x86_64
 ,$$P'              `$$$.     Host: H61M-DS2
',$$P       ,ggs.     `$$b:   Kernel: 5.17.15-lqx1
`d$$'     ,$P"'   .    $$$    Uptime: 37 mins
 $$P      d$'     ,    $$P    Packages: 1495 (dpkg)
 $$:      $$.   -    ,d$$'    Shell: bash 5.2.0
 $$;      Y$b._   _,d$P'      Resolution: 1920x1080
 Y$$.    `.`"Y$$$$P"'         DE: Plasma 5.25.4
 `$$b      "-.__              WM: KWin
  `Y$$                        Theme: Raleigh [GTK2], Adwaita [GTK3]
   `Y$$.                      Icons: oxygen [GTK2], breeze [GTK3]
     `$$b.                    Terminal: konsole
       `Y$$b.                 CPU: Intel i5-3330 (4) @ 3.200GHz
          `"Y$b._             GPU: Intel HD Graphics
              `"""            Memory: 1278MiB / 7886MiB
```

*Query*: Would anybody please suggest me how to recompile a FreeBSD kernel having support to my hardware, stripping off the unnecessary bits. Also it'd be better if you suggest me removing (if at all) server bits, security option, etc., that may result in yet more responsiveness. I won't mind investing some time. It'll be a learning experience.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 28, 2022)

manmath said:


> I want recommendations for:
> 
> 2. Video capture card


I have found this driver works well with the supported cards.
multimedia/cx88/


----------



## manmath (Aug 28, 2022)

Thanks Phishfry, I'll check that.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 28, 2022)

manmath said:


> Would anybody please suggest me how to recompile a FreeBSD kernel having support to my hardware, stripping off the unnecessary bits.


Very advanced topic. Don't bother. Minimal influence on speed.
There is no guide. Its pull and test.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 28, 2022)

manmath said:


> Also it'd be better if you suggest me removing (if at all) server bits, security option, etc., that may result in yet more responsiveness.


Same thing. Minimize as you learn the sub-systems. There is no golden goose.

On my router which I have tried to minimize I focused on increasing security not eliminating it.

I did disable some services I do not use.

/etc/rc.conf entries.

```
### Un-needed services ###
cron_enable="NO"
virecover_enable="NO"
mixer_enable="NO"
moused_ums0_enable="NO"
moused_ums1_enable="NO"
ip6addrctl_enable="NO"
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="NO"
update_motd="NO"
savecore_enable="NO"
```


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 28, 2022)

I have tested all the ATSC cards on this list ( WinTV 18xx (PCIe) and FusionHDTV 7 (PCI))


			Ideas/CX23885_DVBT - BSD cx88 Wiki
		


These cards are very old, but like the Atheros card you maybe able to score one for cheap.

If you want just video capture I think there is a USB dongle for that. Used with OBS studio in ports.


----------



## Voltaire (Sep 2, 2022)

Do you use the computer in many different places or mostly in the same place?

In the latter case, you can simply purchase a wi-fi extender that has an Ethernet output and then connect the Ethernet cable to your computer.

With computers I use often, I almost always do this even if it has a working wi-fi card, simply because extenders almost always provide faster and more stable internet connections. And extenders have also become very cheap these days.


----------



## manmath (Sep 6, 2022)

Thanks all! Parts (as suggested here) reached home. And they all behave well with FreeBSD. So far so good.


----------



## cy@ (Sep 6, 2022)

Open a PR. If the hardware works on -RELEASE and not -STABLE or -CURRENT the regression must be fixed (unless of course the driver has been deprecated and removed). You've listed a number of wifi drivers in your rc.conf. One of them must work.

Secondly, -CURRENT is the development trunk of the tree. Things do break from time to time.

I think it's great if people kick the tires of -CURRENT. Too many times patches go into -CURRENT, are merged into -STABLE, and one or two years later when someone upgrades to -RELEASE minus one do we find out that there's a regression. Sometimes by that time it's too late because too much other code and too many other people are now dependent upon the new feature that caused the regression in the first place, and there we are between a rock and a hard place. It's better to find out sooner than later for sooner a problem is fixed the better chance it will be fixed.

What have you tried to narrow down the problem?

Have you opened a PR?


----------



## cy@ (Sep 6, 2022)

elgrande said:


> I know it has been emphasized in various threads for many times, but if you are just _using_ FreeBSD, in 99% of the cases there is absolutely no reason to use development versions -CURRENT and -STABLE.
> Just go for a release.


Typically for most users -RELEASE is the preferred approach, using freebsd-update (and pkgbase when it's GA) for updates.

As for ports, use binary packages. Binary packages are based on quarterly which tends to be more stable than ports.

Try to have as stock an installation as possible. Use GENERIC. Use the tools, like sysrc, enable/disable services. Avoid editing files.

The last thing I tell people is to avoid vi and use ee. At $JOB, where Linux is the main course, I tell people to use nano. It's appropriate for new sysadmins to use it as well. The learning curve isn't as steep. In this regard I disagree with my manager who insists the new kids on the team learn vi. It's 2022. People should use the tools they're comfortable with. (Us old dogs will never change though.)


----------



## elgrande (Sep 6, 2022)

cy@ said:


> The last thing I tell people is to avoid vi


I never will!!!!!


----------



## cy@ (Sep 6, 2022)

elgrande said:


> I never will!!!!!


The world is a different place than it was 25 years ago. (And back then the controversy was emacs v.s. vi.)

Having said that I could never get the hang of ee or nano. I don't know how to use them. I'm comfortable with vi. And, when I was seconded to work on an IBM mainframe project a few years ago, ISPF EDIT was foreign to me, entering h's, j's, k's, and l's where there should be text, because IBM ISPF EDIT uses arrow keys.

But, new people to this business don't understand its modal nature. We have a new guy in our group without any IT experience let alone experience with anything UNIX or Linux (this is how desperate we are for staff). vi confounds him. Let him use what's comfortable.


----------



## larshenrikoern (Sep 6, 2022)

Choice is good. Vi, ee or nano are all valid choices. And we are all different people. So let everyone choose what works best for them


----------



## manmath (Sep 8, 2022)

I'm using freebsd 3.1. All the hardware works fine. Previously I had some problems (as mentioned in this thread) with -current release with mediatek wifi card. With atheros wifi card and logitech webcam, freebsd 3.1 works just perfect.


----------



## jbo (Sep 8, 2022)

manmath said:


> I'm using freebsd 3.1


Usually I'd just discard this as a typo but you wrote "freebsd 3.1" twice: This would be FreeBSD 13.1, right?


----------



## manmath (Sep 9, 2022)

Sorry, it's 13.1.

Also I'd like to add a few points regarding my experience of FreeBSD 13.1 and Debian Bookworm (testing) on the same hardware .

FreeBSD 13.1: As responsive as Debian. Good point, it never crashed. All applications and devices (video, audio, webcam, wifi) behave well. But booting takes more time (15 sec.). Shutdown is instantaneous. Takes almost twice the disk space in total (FreeBSD + applications) than Debian. The set of applications are same in both OSes.
Debian Bookworm (testing): Responsive, especially booting is very fast (~3 secs.). But applications sometimes crash.

Overall I'm having a great experience except for one thing - I cann't install AnyDesk (https://download.anydesk.com/freebsd/anydesk-freebsd-6.1.1-x86_64.tar.gz). Please suggest me how to install this tar.gz application. I need this.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 9, 2022)

manmath said:


> Takes almost twice the disk space in total (FreeBSD + applications) than Debian. The set of applications are same in both OSes.


That doesn't make sense to me.



manmath said:


> I cann't install AnyDesk


You should start a new thread. Your question has nothing to do with this one and is in the wrong sub-forum.


----------



## rsronin (Sep 9, 2022)

manmath said:


> Sorry, it's 13.1.
> 
> Also I'd like to add a few points regarding my experience of FreeBSD 13.1 and Debian Bookworm (testing) on the same hardware .
> 
> ...



Thanks for mentioning Anydesk. I downloaded it and it didn't run. Had to install x11-toolkits/gtkglext/.






						262275 – deskutils/anydesk: missing dependency
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## manmath (Sep 9, 2022)

OK, I will start a new thread on AnyDesk some other time. Thanks all for your suggestions.


----------



## bob2112 (Sep 10, 2022)

manmath said:


> booting takes more time (15 sec.)  ... Takes almost twice the disk space in total (FreeBSD + applications) than Debian. The set of applications are same in both OSes.


FreeBSD runs its rc scripts sequentially, Debian probably uses systemd which starts things in parallel (subject to dependencies completing). 

FreeBSD has a lot is its base system, so it's probably not the same applications in both cases.


----------



## bob2112 (Sep 11, 2022)

larshenrikoern said:


> Choice is good. Vi, ee or nano are all valid choices. And we are all different people. So let everyone choose what works best for them



The advantage of vi and ee is that both are part of the FreeBSD base system, which means that you can use them when other editors aren't installed, or in some situations where the system isn't fully functional. Everyone using FreeBSD ought to know one of them, fortunately ee is so basic that it doesn't really require much learning to make simple changes to configuration files. 

That doesn't mean that either are good choices for everyday editing. In my experience people that know vi mostly use vim, and ee is too basic for much more than configuration changes.


----------



## bakul (Sep 11, 2022)

Since -current is a moving target, it may break now and then. It is a good idea to keep an eye on what is going by subscribing to the freebsd-current@freebsd.org mailing list. And may be -wireless.


----------

